# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  Z3x Unlock 30 Credits Pack

## FREE3

*Z3x Unlock 30 Credits Pack* *service will provide user pass**one account have 30 credit inside*Time: instant37 CREDITSamsung Tool PRO 29.7 Update. First in the world New SHANNON based phones read codes.After  months of research we present new 1st world exclusive solution for read  codes from SHANNON cpu based new phones. - First in the world  Important thing: KNOX must be 0!!! If knox = 1 you can not read codes!!!!!Added:-  support SM-J727A (Flashing, Backup/Write EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock  (Root), Direct Read codes via Server, Repair, patch CERT(repair  network), reboot download/recovery) - First in the world  - support SM-J727AZ (Flashing, Backup/Write  EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock (Root), Direct Read codes via Server,  Repair, patch CERT(repair network), reboot download/recovery) - First in  the world  - support SM-J727S (Flashing, Backup/Write  EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock (Root), Direct Read codes via Server,  Repair, patch CERT(repair network), reboot download/recovery) - First in  the world  - support SM-J727U (Flashing, Backup/Write  EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock (Root), Direct Read codes via Server,  Repair, patch CERT(repair network), reboot download/recovery) - First in  the world  - support SM-T395N (Flashing, Backup/Write  EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock (Root), Direct Read codes via Server,  Repair, patch CERT(repair network), reboot download/recovery) - First in  the world  - support SC-04J (Flashing, Backup/Write  EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock (Root), Direct Read codes via Server,  Repair, patch CERT(repair network), reboot download/recovery) - First in  the world-  support SM-A720S (Flashing, Read/Write EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ  codes via server, reboot download/recovery) - First in the world  - support SM-N950F (Flashing, Read/Write  EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ codes via server, reboot  download/recovery) - First in the world  - support SM-N950N (Flashing, Read/Write  EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ codes via server, reboot  download/recovery) - First in the world  - support SM-J327W (Flashing, Read/Write  EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ codes via server, reboot  download/recovery) - First in the world  - support SM-J330N (Flashing, Read/Write  EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ codes via server, reboot  download/recovery) - First in the world- support SM-A320F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-A320FL (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-A320Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-A520F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-A520K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-A520L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-A520S (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-A520W (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world - support SM-A720F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G390F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world - support SM-G390Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G390W (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G570F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world - support SM-G570M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G570Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G610K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G610L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G610M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world - support SM-G610S (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G610Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G950F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G950N (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G955F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-G955N (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J326AZ (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J327A (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J327AZ (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J327U (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J330F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J330FN (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J330G (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J330L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530FM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530G (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530GM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530S (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J530YM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J701F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J701M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J701MT (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J730F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J730FM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J730G (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J730GM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-J730K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-P585 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-P585M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world - support SM-P585N0 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-P585Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-P587 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world  - support SM-P588C (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world - support SM-T395 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world GUI changes: - Fixed closing software after DB compact - Removed "Solution" (Diagnostic data for server) - Black skin improvements - Link Login to current Card  (This function added for protect LOGIN/PASS from using on other CARD ) ATTENTION: PLEASE DON’T LOSE YOUR TIME WITH SHANNON PHONES IF KNOX=1.  IF KNOX=1 phone just will not answer on command. READ CODES AT THIS MOMENT NOT POSSIBLE IF KNOX=1!!!

----------

